# Air ride + Winter Storage



## kev1nmk4 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey,

Winter is getting here quite soon, and I will have to put my car in storage. Since I don't have a garage, I let the car by the side of my house in a Tempo, so there's no snow or water that gets to it. 

In the past years, I had coilovers so I had no problems, twice a week I went in the Tempo to start the car, move it a little forward and backward to prevent the disks and pads of seasing.

Now the problem is that I have an Airlift system .. So I was wondering how does it work when I put it on storage ? After a week or two in there the car will be sitting at 0 psi. Therefore when its at 0psi, I can't really move the car since I lay frame. And then again I don't want to play with the switches during winter time. I live in Canada, so we can get -25 degrees on daily basis .. Could even go up to -40 .. I just don't want to f*ck up the system or the bags ..

So if you guys have any suggestions or ideas .. Would be really appreciated ..

Thanks !


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

You could leave it aird up can't you? Or use air line antifreeze fluid that can be had for a few bucks at any truck store


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

i wouldnt recommend leaving it at 0psi in -40degree temperatures


----------



## kev1nmk4 (Jan 30, 2009)

^ Well I wouldn't let it at 0 psi on purpose ... Its just that within the 3-4 storage months, the car will eventually loose some psi, so I will have to bring it back up quite a few times during the winter .. Which means that I will have to use the system on some quite cold temperatures ..


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

take the weight off the suspension, not competently, but help it out. some real low jack stands, or some wood blocks on the pinch welds to relieve pressure, and definitely don't leave the system aired out. 

something along those terms.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

If you start it every week to move it forwards and backwards to prevent the brakes from siezing. Whats stopping you from going up and down, and letting the compressor fill the tank?

where is Canada do you live?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I air my car down onto 6" square wood blocks to take the weight off the wheels and suspension. Never had a problem. I leave a tiny bit of pressure in the bags so they don't deform.


----------



## kev1nmk4 (Jan 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If you start it every week to move it forwards and backwards to prevent the brakes from siezing. Whats stopping you from going up and down, and letting the compressor fill the tank?
> 
> where is Canada do you live?



I live in Montreal, Quebec. Just wondering if I can get any problem by going '' up & down '' on weekly basis in some frozen temperatures .. ?


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Winter storage? What's that?


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

kev1nmk4 said:


> I live in Montreal, Quebec. Just wondering if I can get any problem by going '' up & down '' on weekly basis in some frozen temperatures .. ?


In for the answer to this.


----------



## kev1nmk4 (Jan 30, 2009)

najob08 said:


> Winter storage? What's that?



You ride your bag setup all winter long in Vancouver  ?


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

^^^ why not bags in winter...semi's do it, buses do it, other car/truck platforms have bags that people daily all year round...so why not bags on a vw?


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Leave it air'd out, like you said, it's going to drop eventually regardless. It's not going to do anything to it. Seems like members of this forum always say not to air it out, but never have a legitimate reason why. The air suspension is meant to perform and function like so. 

If you got juice it's actually not advised to leave it up. It's bad on the seals.


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

my car sat for about a year aired out and it split the sidewall on my contis.


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

vdubfiend said:


> my car sat for about a year aired out and it split the sidewall on my contis.


damn....i ran my air ride in the winter no problems


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Just leave it aired up or aired out. Don't get paranoid about it. Cars have had air suspension for decades.


----------

